# Not quite clear on..



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm still a bit confused about one thing in particular.. I think. I understand that Uber online miles (not on a trip, or in route to pick up a pax) just the app's on and I'm driving here and there waiting for a ping.. is supposedly tax deductible..? IF so.. Is the Uber tax doc that has my "total online miles" for 2017 enough to file on my return for deductions, or was I required to have all those miles documented, or what ever with a mileage tracker app such as Triplog or MileIQ? I've used triplog and have all my "on route to pick up requests" miles logged but now that Uber has lumped everything in this "online miles" total, for 2017, which is HUGE in my case, I'm more than a bit befuddled. Thanks for any responses in advance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Remlap48.5 said:


> I'm still a bit confused about one thing in particular.. I think. I understand that Uber online miles (not on a trip, or in route to pick up a pax) just the app's on and I'm driving here and there waiting for a ping.. is supposedly tax deductible..? IF so.. Is the Uber tax doc that has my "total online miles" for 2017 enough to file on my return for deductions, or was I required to have all those miles documented, or what ever with a mileage tracker app such as Triplog or MileIQ? I've used triplog and have all my "on route to pick up requests" miles logged but now that Uber has lumped everything in this "online miles" total, for 2017, which is HUGE in my case, I'm more than a bit befuddled. Thanks for any responses in advance.


Your required to have documentation of some kind ready if/when you get audited.

Any time you are driving for the purpose of making money is deductible if you can *as long as you can in theory* accept pings from your driveway. (it doesn't matter if you do, it's justifiable as long as you *can*


----------

